# Gnome & "htmlview" program



## monty_hall (Jan 5, 2009)

I cannot launch  from the "Application->System Tools->Manage Printing".  When I look @ the launch command it uses "htmlview http://<<cups url>>".  It appears that htmlview resolves the default gnome web browser.  I can't seem to find it using it as key work in 'make search key="html"'.  I can't replace html view w/ firefox, but I would be nice to get htmlview to work.  Any info appreciated.

Regards,

Monty


----------



## jsa@ (Jan 6, 2009)

ln -s gvfs-open /usr/local/bin/htmlview


----------



## dinoex@ (Jan 10, 2009)

cd /usr/ports/cups-base && make config

Select XDG_OPEN.

This will replace htmlview.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 16, 2010)

dinoex@ said:
			
		

> cd /usr/ports/cups-base && make config



should be
`# cd /usr/ports/print/cups-base && make config`


----------

